# E-Bike Battery Fire



## toffee (9 Jul 2019)

Over on Motorhomefun.co UK there is a couple of threads running about a E-Bike battery that caught fire while off the bike.

Battery is from Volt

See here for photos of the fire and discussion

https://www.motorhomefun.co.uk/forum/threads/li-po-warning.200604/


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Jul 2019)

I have seen quite a few reports of e-cig and laptop batteries bursting into flames - and then of course there was the whole hoverboard thingy a few years ago

I do know that with ecig batteries the problem has normally been due to people carrying them loose in a pocket - and keys then short them out - high speed discharge heats the battery up massively
With laptops the problem has often been with replacement batteries that are not up to the safety specs

In both cases - using a charger not OK'd by the manufacturer can be a problem

However, it says that this battery was just lying there, not on charged and not recently used. So something must have made it short out somewhere - it will be interesting to see what comes of it


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jul 2019)

Love this comment


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jul 2019)

Are you sure these weren't wood burning bikes? Some Eco bikes are powered by a wood burning stove that may look like a battery.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Jul 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Love this comment
> 
> View attachment 474759



Shame the author cannot spell 'pedalled'.

And they were doing so well with two apostrophes in their correct places.


----------



## Smudge (9 Jul 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Shame the author cannot spell 'pedalled'.
> 
> And they were doing so well with two apostrophes in their correct places.



It was a dumb comment anyway, as ebikes are pedalled.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Jul 2019)

Perhaps it was nature's way of saying all motorhomes should be incinerated.


----------



## Notafettler (26 Aug 2019)

Many many moons ago I had a curry (I think that was the name) motor which pushed the tyre round. You actually pulled lever (again not so sure) and the motor dropped on to the wheel. I am fairly certain it had a throttle either way the battery was lead acid. One day my arse felt warm very warm. It had burst into flames. No idea why. Can't really remember why I bought it, it was pretty useless as you can guess.


----------

